# Casual Games for DS/3DS



## Ahna (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi folks.

I am buying a 3DS XL in anticipation for AC:NL but would like a few games to hold me over until then. What I love about AC is that it is a play at your own pace type of game and do what you want. Very open ended and casual. It's also something I can play for a long time.

So I am looking for games that are like this.

I am considering the new Harvest Moon game as I have never played one. I am also looking at Nintendogs+cats just because it is cute.  

If you all have any suggestions for the Wii as well let me know!


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 15, 2012)

I would suggest Harvest Moon, because although you have more responsibilities in the game, it's still very casual and lighthearted.

Harvest Moon is a good choice for the Wii as well, Mysims (although considered "childish" by most gamers) is also a very relaxing game because your only goal is to search for materials and build things. You don't even have to keep you character alive.


----------



## Ahna (Nov 15, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I would suggest Harvest Moon, because although you have more responsibilities in the game, it's still very casual and lighthearted.
> 
> Harvest Moon is a good choice for the Wii as well, Mysims (although considered "childish" by most gamers) is also a very relaxing game because your only goal is to search for materials and build things. You don't even have to keep you character alive.



Thanks!

Which Harvest Moon would you suggest for the Wii?


----------



## SockHead (Nov 15, 2012)

Super Mario 3D Land is pretty casual. It's really easy to pick up and beat a level in like 5 minutes. It's not a very long game, but if you don't play it 5 hours at a time, then it'll last.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're in the market for a handheld Harvest Moon the newest 'A New Beginning' is the way to go. It's a large blank slate for awhile, but after your first season more will open up (and rapidly). You customize your character, village, and farm. In late spring a villager that sells blueprints will arrive and you can buy them from her (and find more later). You can build roads, street lights, benches, box decor, potted plants, etc. You rearrange all the buildings as you please. 

It also features all of the normal Harvest Moon elements you'd expect and makes them feel right. It's great to pick up whenever you want and play for extended sessions or even just an hour. There's lots to do and you easily become embedded within your goals. It'll keep you busy for awhile. 

As far as Harvest Moon games on the Wii go -- it's a real hit or miss. You have Tree of Tranquility and Animal Parade that were directed for the console, but Magical Melody (originally for the GCN) was released for Wii. Magical Melody kicks both ToT and AP to the curb, IMO. Sure it lacks the character customization you got in ToT/AP (you cannot change your character's outfit in Magical Melody), but it has more to offer overall. 

If you want something to do just for a short periods of time here and there (dabbling, if you will) the new Paper Mario for the 3DS is fun, Professor Layton, Super Mario 3D Land, and New Super Mario Bros 2.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 15, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> If you're in the market for a handheld Harvest Moon the newest 'A New Beginning' is the way to go. It's a large blank slate for awhile, but after your first season more will open up (and rapidly). You customize your character, village, and farm. In late spring a villager that sells blueprints will arrive and you can buy them from her (and find more later). You can build roads, street lights, benches, box decor, potted plants, etc. You rearrange all the buildings as you please.
> 
> It also features all of the normal Harvest Moon elements you'd expect and makes them feel right. It's great to pick up whenever you want and play for extended sessions or even just an hour. There's lots to do and you easily become embedded within your goals. It'll keep you busy for awhile.
> 
> ...


I suggest Prof. Layton and NSMB2 as well.

I sugges Miracle Mask, its for the 3DS.
Although I suggest playing Curious Village, Diabolical Box, Unwound Future, Last Specter, or even the MOVIE.

TIMELINE:
Last Specter (prequel)
Eternal Diva (anime movie, in the prequel trilogy
Miracle Mask (in the prequel trilogy
Curious Village (in the second trilogy)
Diabolical Box and Unwound Future, same as Curious Village

Although most of them feature death, like Curious Village, Unwound Future, and Last Specter.


----------



## LollyPie (Nov 15, 2012)

I got Nintendogs and really enjoy it. Its casual like your looking for. I'm in agreement with everyone else as well about Harvest Moon. I haven't played the new one yet but its a good series. And I noticed someone mention My Sims which I also played and liked for the most part. I would recommend any of these.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2012)

Mario Kart 7 can be pretty fun to just pick-up and casually play a few races if you're bored. Also, I second Sock's suggestion of 3D Land.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2012)

Nearly every 3ds game is a casual play for 30 minutes kinda game.
MK7
Harvest Moon
Nintendogs
Cooking mana
etc
etc
etc


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd go for the HM game.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 15, 2012)

Harvest Moon is the perfect casual game. It has a very laid back, nostalgic atmosphere that sucks you right in.
I'm wanting to get Harvest Moon A New Beginning once I get my next paycheck. All I hear is great feedback from it, so I'd say that's the way to go.
As far as Wii, get Harvest Moon: Animal Parade!
Tree of Tranquility is fantastic also, but Animal Parade has all of that game and more, as well as fixed some of ToT's downfalls. I feel it's the perfect HM game


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 16, 2012)

Side Note: Best Harvest Moon game ever: It's A Wonderful Life

I'd recommend AC:NL, also, but it's not out yet...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 16, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Nearly every 3ds game is a casual play for 30 minutes kinda game.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Nearly every 3ds game is a casual play for 30 minutes kinda game.
> MK7
> Harvest Moon
> Nintendogs
> ...



Resident Evil Revelations isn't exactly casual.  But Harvest Moon: A New Beginning is pretty easy going, Nintendogs is too, 3D Land like sock said, and Code of Princess if you like beat-em ups?


----------



## Ahna (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all. Thanks for the recommendations.

I got AC:WW (to hold me over until the new one. ) and the new Harvest Moon.

Sticker Star looks fun as well. As does 3D Land. 

I'm not great at platformers or RPGs but I still like them.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 18, 2012)

Tom said:


> Resident Evil Revelations isn't exactly casual.  But Harvest Moon: A New Beginning is pretty easy going, Nintendogs is too, 3D Land like sock said, and Code of Princess if you like beat-em ups?



I did say _pretty much_ there's always exceptions, Resident Evil being one in this case.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

PennyD said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> I got AC:WW (to hold me over until the new one. ) and the new Harvest Moon.
> 
> ...



You should get Professor Layton games, if you like brainteasers and sad endings.


----------



## Brad (Nov 18, 2012)

SockHead said:


> but if you don't play it 5 hours at a time, then it'll last.



Wish I would have know that....


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 18, 2012)

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. Probably the best casual 3DS game


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. Probably the best casual 3DS game



Yeah, the music is cheery and fun.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, the music is cheery and fun.



I'll agree the music is cheery and fun but I never _loved_ the music in HM.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I'll agree the music is cheery and fun but I never _loved_ the music in HM.


My mom got annoyed when I hummed to Animal Parade's spring tune.


----------



## Ahna (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I suggest Prof. Layton and NSMB2 as well.
> 
> I sugges Miracle Mask, its for the 3DS.
> Although I suggest playing Curious Village, Diabolical Box, Unwound Future, Last Specter, or even the MOVIE.
> ...



I've been looking at the Professor Layton games but I have not played any and I am not sure if I want to go through them all. Am I missing out a lot if I don't?


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

PennyD said:


> I've been looking at the Professor Layton games but I have not played any and I am not sure if I want to go through them all. Am I missing out a lot if I don't?



Yes, they are really good games. There are animated cutscenes that are almost Studio Ghibli (anime movie makers) quality.
I would play Professor Layton and the Curious Village first. Then DB then UF. If you like those, try Last Specter because its a prequel to everything. There is also a 3DS version called Miracle Mask.
I suggest looking at a video walkthrough first. I think most CV puzzles are math, DB is more logical, UF has more sliding puzzles, LS has the best mix, and MM has more visional puzzles


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 18, 2012)

PennyD said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Which Harvest Moon would you suggest for the Wii?


Magical Melody is pretty good, but I would honestly just buy it for the gamecube because A) it's cheaper. and B) you can play as a girl.

IMO, I think Animal Parade and Tree of Tranquility are better anyways because there is more freedom, and your baby can grow up. I personally prefer Animal Parade, but Tree of Tranquility is more popular with the fan base. I would suggest Animal Parade, but both are great games.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 18, 2012)

PennyD said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Which Harvest Moon would you suggest for the Wii?


 None. I'm not saying they're bad but HM really should be played on a handheld system, that being said A new beginning looks really good.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 18, 2012)

the new eShop Version of Cave Story is pretty neat. it has a few endings so it'll keep you playing for a while.

plus its fun and it has a talking lunchbox that yells huzzah.


----------



## Ahna (Nov 18, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> None. I'm not saying they're bad but HM really should be played on a handheld system, that being said A new beginning looks really good.



I did buy A New Beginning and may just stick with that. I am liking using my 3DS more than my Wii anyway.



Darkwind said:


> the new eShop Version of Cave Story is pretty neat. it has a few endings so it'll keep you playing for a while.
> 
> plus its fun and it has a talking lunchbox that yells huzzah.



Haha, awesome. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2012)

PennyD said:


> I've been looking at the Professor Layton games but I have not played any and I am not sure if I want to go through them all. Am I missing out a lot if I don't?



Other than amazing stories, tunes and puzzles, there's not much that links them all together. A few characters and links in the game that references others but nothing major.


----------

